

Steven Levy On The Hacker Spirit - hexis
http://www.forbes.com/2010/07/02/facebook-microsoft-apple-technology-hackers.html

======
kranner
I love Steven Levy's writing. It has shaped my life.

I found 'Hackers' when I was 16, read it over and over and decided to become a
programmer. Then 6 years later, at 22, I read 'Artificial Life' and left my
plum programming job to go into computational biology.

Well, I came back to programming eventually, but this guy can sell me
anything.

------
duck
One page read: [http://www.forbes.com/2010/07/02/facebook-microsoft-apple-
te...](http://www.forbes.com/2010/07/02/facebook-microsoft-apple-technology-
hackers_print.html)

------
technomancy
Seeing as how Levy went from writing the excellent Hackers in the 80s to
writing a book about how awesome iPods are in the 00s I was wondering if he'd
suffered severe head trauma of some kind. Glad to hear he seems to have things
figured out.

------
stewars
"He's like the early hackers at MIT such as _[open source advocate Richard]
Stallman_ who fought for people not to have passwords or secrets." .. and now
fights for people not to confuse "Free Software" and "Open Source"

[http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-
point.h...](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html)

